# I can once again read TTF without logging in.



## Alcuin (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful! I can once again read TTF without logging in. 

I have one request. Would someone please restore the *Today’s Posts* selection to the menu so that we can more readily see what’s been updated?


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 6, 2007)

Why do you read without logging in? 

Today's posts is still here, at least it seems so to me 
_Quick links ---> Today's posts_


----------



## Wraithguard (Jan 7, 2007)

Several people tend to scan the forum and see if there is anything they can contribute to before logging in. I'm no where near as active here as I'd like but I still drop by and read up on things (and examining Ara's spelling).


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 7, 2007)

I find it very nice that I can just take a few moments to look in on things without having to sign in from a strange computer. I mean, I know someone must be watching over my shoulder and would take my ID just to get in on here and give you all no end of trouble. (  )

And it's ever so good to see you Rai. ^.^ Even if you are still picking on me.  You shouldn't have to worry too much about my spelling for at least a while though. It would seem I can't get on here but for when I kidnap my bro's computer when I can get at it. The ones at the library won't let me get on here at all!  

I have so got to get my own computer...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 8, 2007)

Alcuin said:


> I have one request. Would someone please restore the *Today’s Posts* selection to the menu so that we can more readily see what’s been updated?



Do you mean the "New Posts" tab in the menu at the top of each page? If so, that is still there, and always has been, as far as I know (which is not that far, as I never use this feature).


----------



## Alcuin (Jan 8, 2007)

Ithrynluin said:


> Do you mean the "New Posts" tab in the menu at the top of each page? If so, that is still there, and always has been, as far as I know (which is not that far, as I never use this feature).


 *New Posts* shows up after you log in. *Today’s Posts* was the choice that showed up before you logged in. When visitors were blocked from viewing any posts to stop the unruly ’bots back in June, I think *Today’s Posts* was removed.



Wraithguard said:


> Several people tend to scan the forum and see if there is anything they can contribute to before logging in.


Exactly. It isn’t noticeable unless you are in the habit (as I am) of surfing through, checking what’s been updated, and only logging in if there’s something you want to add to a thread. 



Ingwë said:


> Why do you read without logging in?
> 
> Today's posts is still here, at least it seems so to me
> Quick links ---> Today's posts


Why? Because it’s easier (for me). (And that reminds me of the old “Mickey Mouse” song… and if you don’t remember it, or Annette Funicello, don’t worry about it…) At least, it is my preferred habit. But you are correct, that was the functionality of the *Today’s Posts* menu option.


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 8, 2007)

Alcuin said:


> Why? Because it’s easier (for me). (And that reminds me of the old “Mickey Mouse” song… and if you don’t remember it, or Annette Funicello, don’t worry about it…) At least, it is my preferred habit. But you are correct, that was the functionality of the *Today’s Posts* menu option.


Well, I think it is useful and it should be added again. I have just noticed it is not thetr when you log out. I vote it should be added


----------

